
Helm.ai demos “Deep Teaching” of neural network with self-driving car demo - Kroeler
https://medium.com/@helm_ai/helm-ai-pioneers-breakthrough-deep-teaching-of-neural-networks-9c57cf9aeb39
======
rambo3567
wow

